# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин DF1A6D7A1BB65AD7D2F624A24044CD5C [not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.Ammyy.yfp]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: DF1A6D7A1BB65AD7D2F624A24044CD5C 
Размер в байтах: 9021214

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:16, в том числе:
 безопасные:8
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

